# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Libido en antidepressiva

## supershiva

hoi allemaal, :Smile: 
weet iemand welke antidepressiva het minst invloed heeft op je libido en orgasme hebben??ik zit namelijk aan de efexor 37,5 en aan de remeron 7,5,maar ik heb erg veel last van die bijwerkingen  :Confused: 
of heeft iemand tips of er kruiden ofzo zijn die ervoor zorgen dat je wel een normaal orgasme kan krijgen... :Frown: 

? :EEK!: 
groetjes supershiva :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Daar wil ik ook wel meer over weten supershiva...
Door gebruik van AD's is mijn libido ook al jaren niet meer wat het was...helaas!!
 :Wink:

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Supershiva en Aggie,

Voor zover ik nog weet heeft Amitriptyline geen bijwerkingen op je libido.
Jullie zouden ook nog eens lady plus kunnen gebruiken.
Dat is een libido verhogend middel voor de vrouw samengesteld uit Ginseng, Kola en Citrus aurentium.
Kijk eens op www.cocoonfun.be

liefs
Déylanna.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ga zéker eens een kijkje nemen op die site...jihaa;terug naar een normaal libido  :Smile: 
Mijn vriend is je dankbaar...hihi... :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Supershiva en Agnes, hebben de tips van Deylanna jullie geholpen of hebben jullie zelf iets anders geprobeerd om julile libido weer 'op peil' te krijgen??
Ik zie dat het een 'oude' post is, maar ben toch wel benieuwd  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

hallo allemaal,
lang niet gepost hier,
remeron werkt goed en je kan bij dit middel gewoon een orgasme krijgen, heb het ooit gehad
partner slikt ook remeron en heeft met dit AD ook minder last.
en anders wat hulpmiddelen erbij......genoeg te koop

----------


## dotito

Ook ik heb jaren AD genomen maar dan wel één van de oudere generatie.Het AD was lerivon,moet zeggen dat ik daar niet zoveel hinder heb van ondervonden.Maar ik moet wel zeggen,dat ik maar aan 10 mg per dag zat mischien daardoor.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo allemaal,

Ik vond de volgende informatie op internet omtrent libido en AD's en ik hoop dat jullie er wat mee kunnen/aan hebben  :Smile: 

*Seksuele bijwerkingen antidepressiva*
*Inleiding*
Geschat wordt dat 10 tot 15% van de bevolking last heeft van seksuele functiestoornissen. Er zijn verschillende mogelijke oorzaken voor seksuele functiestoornissen, zoals een depressie en medicatie.

*Seksuele functiestoornissen*
De bijwerkingen kunnen bestaan uit:
verminderd libido (verlangen), afgenomen opwinding, erectiestoornissen, verminderde gevoeligheid van de genitalia, vertraagde zaadlozing, vertraagd orgasme, anorgamie, pijnlijke zaadlozing en retrograde zaadlozing (de blaashals sluit zich niet of onvoldoende en het sperma kan ontsnappen naar de blaas).

*Oorzaken*
De neurobiologische achtergronden van het orgasme zijn vrij ingewikkeld.

*Incidentie (voorkomen)*
Uit een onderzoek onder 1022 ambulante patiënten die antidepressiva gebruikten, bleek dat 59% last had van seksuele functiestoornissen. Antidepressiva met als belangrijkste mechanisme de serotonine heropnameremming lijkt de grootste kans op seksuele bijwerkingen te geven. De verschillen tussen de SSRI's onderling lijken niet groot. De klassieke antidepressiva, mirtazapine, nefazodon (uit de handel), bupropion en moclobemide geven de minste kans op seksuele bijwerkingen.

*Therapie*
*• Wachten*
De kans op succes is gering: 70-80% van de patiënten houdt last van seksuele bijwerkingen na drie tot zes maanden wachten. Wachten lijkt de meeste kans van slagen te hebben als de bijwerkingen mild zijn en meteen na het starten van het antidepressivum zijn ontstaan. Er is dan een kans dat er tolerantie optreedt. Tolerantie treedt eerder op bij orgasmeproblemen dan bij verminder libido en opwindingsstoornissen. 
*• Dosis verlagen*
Seksuele bijwerkingen van SSRI's zijn dosisafhankelijk: verlagen van de dosis kan dus effectief zijn. 
*• Tijdelijk staken medicatie*
Een zogenaamde "drug holiday": 48 uur stoppen met inname zou seksuele bijwerkingen van paroxetine en sertraline met 50% verminderen. Nadeel is het optreden van onttrekkingsverschijnselen.
*• Veranderen antidepressivum*
Overschakelen op een ander antidepressivum kan effectief zijn.
*• Medicatie*
_- Sildenafil (Viagra)_
effectief in de behandeling van door antidepressiva geïnduceerde erectiestoornissen. Een onderzoek onder 100 vrouwen met een een seksuele functiestoornis (verminderd libido, minder opgewonden, anorgasmie of vertraagd orgasme) t.g.v. het gebruik van een SSRI, laat significante effecten zien van het gebruik sildenafil. Ongeveer 70% van de vrouwen hadden een verbeterde seksuele functie met sildenafil, vergeleken met ongeveer 30% op placebo. Sildenafil had wel bijwerkingen: hoofdpijn, opvliegers, dyspepsie, verstopte neus en tijdelijke visusstoornissen.
_- Bupropion_
Bupropion is in twee onderzoeken effectief gebleken voor de behandeling van libido-, opwindings- en orgasmestoornissen door antidepressiva. 
_- Antiserotonerge middelen_
Granisetron (postsynaptische 5HT-3 receptorantagonist) en cyproheptadine (5HT-2 receptorantagonist) zijn middelen waarvan gedacht wordt dat ze gunstig effect zouden kunnen hebben op door antidepressiva geïnduceerde seksuele dysfuncties. Er zijn echter nog geen (placebo) gecontroleerde onderzoeken bekend die dat effect kunnen onderbouwen. Een nadeel van deze middelen is dat ze het antidepressieve effect kunnen verminderen.
_- Alfa-2-adrenerge receptorantagonisten_
Yohimbine wordt wel genoemd als effectief middel, maar in een placebo gecontroleerd onderzoek bleek het middel niet beter dan een placebo. 
_- Dopamineagonisten_
Amantadine is ook wel als een effectief middel omschreven, maar in een placebo gecontroleerd onderzoek bleek het middel niet beter dan een placebo. 
_- Methylfenidaat en dextroamfetamine_
Er zijn alleen case reports waarin de effectiviteit wordt gemeld op door antidepressiva geïnduceerde seksuele functiestoornissen, er is geen placebo gecontroleerd onderzoek die dat bevestigd.
_- Ginko biloba_
Ginko biloba is een kruidenextract dat de doorbloeding vergroot een dat door SSRI's geïnduceerde seksuele bijwerkingen zou kunnen verminderen. De beschreven effectieve dosis varieert van 60 tot 240 mg.
_(Bron; hulpgids.nl)_

----------


## sietske763

dus toch luuss komt de remeron(mirtazapine)er goed uit, heb ook die ervaring...
alleen kan soms remeron niet voldoen bij een depressie.
het valt me trouwens op dat overal remeron goed uitkomt, ook wat slapen betreft.
bij mij werkt het niet optimaal dus dan maar wat seksuele bijwerkingen....ach ik word toch ouder....dus behoeftes worden zowiezo toch anders.
gewoon hulpmiddelen erbij.....toch???

----------


## sietske763

ff voor de duidlijkheid,
ik slik nu geen remeron maar wat anders

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,

Ja de klassieke AD's en daarnaast dus ook Remeron (Mirtazapine) komen er inderdaad het beste uit als het gaat om libido... 
Fijn dat je die ervaring eerder ook had, maar als de Remeron verder niet voldoende voor je werkte is het beter dat je bent overgestapt op een andere AD en idd maar met hulpmiddelen je seksuele behoeftes bevredigd  :Wink:  
Maar voor de leden die dat minder geslaagd vinden dus bovenstaande tips/adviezen die ik vond  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Onassa

Ik vind het altijd heel moeilijk om hier een goed antwoord op te geven.
Mijn libido is nooit best geweest.
Ver voor de periode dat ik depressief raakte en daarvoor AD's moest gaan slikken heb ik een relatie gehad waarbij ik lichamelijk, sexueel als geestelijk mishandelt ben geweest.
Ik denk dat mijn lage libido daar meer vandaan kom.
Ik kan er eerlijk gezegt echt een afkeer van hebben, zelfs als ik op de tv al zie dat er mensen vrijen word ik al lichterlijk niet goed.
Mijn man komt dus best wel tekort, maar gelukkig heeft hij er veel begrip voor.
En de keren dat het wel gebeurt, dan is het natuurlijk ook echt feest voor hem. :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Diane,
Wat erg om te lezen dat je ex op zo'n manier met jou omging!  :Mad: !!!
Ik denk inderdaad dat je lagere libido en je afkeer (grotendeels) daar vandaan komen, maar heel goed dat je het er met je man over kan hebben, dat hij begrip heeft voor de situatie zoals het nu is en dat jullie (hoop ik) het wel fijn samen hebben als jullie wel seksueel intiem zijn...
Hartstikke goed en fijn dat je uit je depressie bent gekomen en dat je een lieve man bent tegen gekomen!  :Smile:  Hopelijk blijf je in deze positieve spiraal zitten en krijg je geen terugslag! Heel veel sterkte!
Liefs Luuss

Wat betreft het libido; dat verschilt sowieso per persoon best wel en de werking van medicatie, antidepressiva of andere gebeurtenissen kan dat altijd beïnvloeden en ook dat verschilt weer per persoon. Belangrijk vind ik dat er met de partner over gepraat kan worden en er begrip en vertrouwen is onderling!

----------


## Onassa

Dat gebeuren is al 24 jaar geleden.
Toen had ik nog geen depressies.
Pas rond mijn 32ste kreeg ik mijn eerste depressie(waarvan ik toen niet wist dat het een depressie was) en was toen juist een gelukkig mens, ik was getrouwd met de liefde van mijn leven, was weer terug in mijn geboorte dorp nadat ik 10 jaar met heimwee en verkeerde exen in Rotterdam had gewoond.
Helaas kwam ik als leek op psychisch gebied bij de verkeerd psychiater terecht.
Hij heeft me enkel en alleen maar 3 jaar lang op 9 verschillende soorten medicatie gezet.
Na 3 jaar was het duidelijk voor mij dat dit niet de juiste weg was, en ben er toen weg gegaan.
Later hoorde ik ook dat hij door het medisch tucht college achterna gezeten was en hij ergens zich schuil hield.
Maar goed....ikw as inmiddels al een behoorlijke medicijn junk.
Hierna bij psychologen en andere psychiaters gekomen en geleiderlijk aan kon ik veel medicatie afbouwen en weg laten en ging het steeds wat beter met me.
Tot 2001 met mijn mij op Valentijnsdag verliet voor een jonger exemplaar.
Hij was verliefd op haar geworden en kwam ineens met de uitspraak dat hij toch ook wel een gezin mistte (dit vond ik erg, want gezien ik geen kinders kan krijgen was dat nooit een probleem voor hem geweest).
Ik heb 1 keer een buiten baarmoederlijke zwangerschap gehad op mijn 34ste.
Dit heeft me bijna het leven gekost.
We zijn toen het IVF gebeuren gestart, maar mijn ex zei op een gegeven moment tegen me.....stel dat het allemaal niet lukt, en die kans was groot, en ik zou weer daardoor in een zware depressie raken, hij niet zeker wist of hij dat dan aankon.
Toen heb ik meteen besloten te stoppen met dat IVF gebeuren want mijn huwelijk was me te dierbaar.
Tja....en dan ben je bijna 40.....strand plots je huwelijk en de leeftijd dat je nog een kansje maakt op een zwangerschap.
Adopteren wilde hij nooit.
Ik moest hierdoor ook ons huis verkopen....de plek waar ik me voor het eerst in vele jaren weer echt thuis en veilig voelde.
En als klap op de vuurpijl overleed heel plots mijn moeder.
Ze woonde al wel twee en een half jaar in ene verpleeghuis omdat ze de ziekte van Alzheimer had.
Ze stierf aan een accute hart stilstand.
Dus tussen alles door, huis proberen te verkopen, de scheiding die niet lekker liep, nieuwe huisje opknappen, moest ik ook samen met mijn pa de uitvaart gaan regelen.
Het was een hele zware tijd, maar ik bleef overeind en depressie vrij!

En met dit in mijn hoofd vind ik het vaak zo onverklaarbaar dat je zomaar ineens, vanuit het niets zonder echt een schokkende gebeurtenis toch in een zware depressie kan belanden.

oefff....het is zonder dat het de bedoeling was een heel verhaal geworden :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

tja.....das een heel verhaal, juist goed dat je het van je af schrijft....
zo zie je maar weer wat er achter iemand schuilt.
ben hier al veel mensen tegengekomen met een heel lang pijnlijk verhaal, was bij mij ook zo,
toch ben ik er met nog een paar echt achter, dat als je veel meegemaakt hebt je later zelf veel beter en sterker in het leven staat dan zonder moeilijkheden.
als er dan wat gebeurd is alles drama
hoe oud ben je als ik vragen mag en ben je nu weer getrouwd??
ik las zoiets..

----------


## Onassa

Sietske, daar heb je helemaal gelijk in hoor.
Ik merk ook dat ik in vele opzichten veel sterker ben dan vroeger.
Alles heeft zo zijn redenen denk ik.
Ik ben nu 46 jaar en ben idd weer voor de tweede keer getrouwd.

----------


## sietske763

fijn voor je dat alles zich ten goede heeft gekeerd!!
ik ben 47 en woon samen met mn 2e grote liefde, niet verkeerd opvatten hoor, hij is beslist geen 2e keus maar net zo fijn als mn lang geleden vorige partner

----------


## Onassa

Nee, ik snap hem.
Mijn eerste man was voor mij wel echt de ware liefde...maarja, kon hem toch niet behouden na 9 jaar samen te zijn geweest.
Mijn huidige man is misschien qua karakter nog wel een stuk liever, maar hij weet dat mijn ex man de liefde van mijn leven was.
Ik kan daar gewoon niet omheen en ben dan misschien soms iets te eerlijk.

----------


## supershiva

hallo dames,
update:zit nu al anderhalf jaar aan de aurorix (moclobemide) 450 mg,
en ik heb een libido als een tirelier hahaha!
dit middel heeft echt geen enkele invloed (bij mij) op mn sexdrift en is daarom voor mij 1e keus...
moest wel moeilijk doen om het te krijgen maar nu gebruik ik het nog steeds,daarbij heeft het middel ook geen andere vervelende bijwerkingen zoals afvlakking van de persoonlijkheid en andere vervelende klachten...
De werking bevalt ook uitstekend,
dat was mijn update

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Jij hebt ook veel meegemaakt! Goed dat je het van je afschrijft hoor!  :Smile: 
Soms komt de klap van bepaalde gevoelens/ervaringen/dingen pas veel later dan dat die ervaring gebeurde en kan het dan alsnog voor een depressie zorgen... 
Ja vervelend zulke psychiaters die alleen maar pillen voorschrijven en niet de oorzaak van de klachten behandelen, maar gelukkig heb je uiteindelijk je weg gevonden, ben je van de meeste medicatie af en ben je bezig om van de pammetjes af te blijven! Je hebt zoals ik het lees nu een lieve man, een leuke hobby (je paardjes) en je bent positief ingesteld ondanks alles dus het komt helemaal goed!
Zoals Sietske ook al zegt; mensen die veel hebben meegemaakt zijn vaak sterker geworden daardoor (soms meer dan dat ze van zichzelf denken) en kunnen in elk geval meer begrip tonen naar anderen!
Ik vind het juist goed van je dat je eerlijk tegen je huidige man hebt gezegd hoe jij je voelt, eerlijkheid duurt het langst!

@ Supershiva,
Heel fijn te horen dat je een middel hebt gevonden die voor jou goed werkt zonder dat je je afgevlakt voelt, zonder vervelende bijwerkingen en met libido behoudt! Super!

----------


## maincoon13

hoi allemaal!
ik ben tijdje aan de paroxetine geweest, als ad geweldig, libido foetsie!!!!!!!!!!!!
ik wordt dit jaar 38, en niet 83.
wie heeft er ervaring met andere AD waabij dit niet zo overheerst. ik heb ook nog MS maar wil toch nog wel genieten van het leven!

dank jullie wel. 
groetjes ingrid

ps met de MS gaat het wel goed!!!!!!

----------

